# cable usb nokia



## dracov (Jun 28, 2005)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro pero tengo todas las ganas de avanzar en este mundo de los moviles y saben tengo una gran curiosidad acerca del cable usb de los nokia puesto a que la mayoria de telefonos que he poseido en mi vida han sido de esta marca, ahora me encuentr en el problema de construirme un cable usb para mi nokia ya que el cable que construi para el motorola de mi hermano fue muy sencillo a decir verdad, pero en cambio el cable usb de los nokia es imposible de encontrar su diagrama, si alguien puede ayudarme  se lo agradeceria enormemente, me han dicho que le da el dku-2


----------



## Nacho (Sep 20, 2005)

El cable DKU-5 usado para interactuar por medio del USB con los teléfonos nokia requieren de un circuito conversor USB a RS-232, que comúnmente utiliza el controlador PL-2303, un circuito integrado no muy comercial, que vuelve este proyecto poco viable, por lo que es mejor comprar el cable original.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Hola, el diagrama circuital para la construcción del cable USB DKU-2 lo puedes encontrar en este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-usb-dku-2-a-385/


----------



## mike_570 (Oct 20, 2005)

Li-ion....cuales son los drivers que se necesitan para poner a funcionar el cable DKU-2?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 20, 2005)

Te puedes bajar el Nokia PC Suite que es freeware de aquí:

http://europe.nokia.com/nokia/0,,79477,00.html

que ya incluye los drivers para el DK-U2 y DK-U5.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 20, 2005)

Marcelo como siempre... ACERTADO!

Saludos.


----------



## mike_570 (Oct 21, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Te puedes bajar el Nokia PC Suite que es freeware de aquí:
> 
> http://europe.nokia.com/nokia/0,,79477,00.html
> 
> ...



tengo varios pc suites...que version uso???


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2005)

Utiliza la ultima versión del Nokia PC Suite para Win XP.


----------

